# UNIT 2B HELP!



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

I AM NEW TO THE AREA AND DREW A BUCK TAG FOR THE 2 B UNIT WHICH IS LOCAL TO WHERE I LIVE.. I HAVE BEEN WORKING ALOT AND HAVE NOT HAD MUCH TIME TO SCOUT... DOES ANYONE KNOW OF THE TOP OF THERE HEAD AN AREA THAT I CAN GO SCOUT OR SOME PROPERTY I CAN PAY SOMEONE TO HUNT.. I DONT HAVE MUCH TIME YET I DONT WANT ANY EASY WAY OUT.. I JUST WANT A LEAGAL BUCK AND MEAT IN THE FREEZER IF ANYONE KNOWS ANY INFORMATION IT WOULD BE GREAT THANKS!

OR IF YOU HUNT ALONE AND NEED SOMEONE TO HUNT WITH I AM OPEN TO THAT TOO!

THANKS


----------

